# [SOLVED] HELP! Downloaded JPEG Won't Open!



## thegowd (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, I downloaded a picture that was sent to me via my hotmail account and it will not open! It will not preview the file either or open in paint or any other programs! I have tried image conversation software to aleviate the problem, but this has failed as well! I can open all other pictures on my computer, but this one just will not open! Any ideas? I found this information out about the file;

File extension : jpg 
Format : GZip 
Format profile : deflate 
Codec : GZip 

Thanks, I hope you can help as I have hit a brick wall!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: HELP! Downloaded JPEG Won't Open!*

Hi, welcome to TSF

GZIP means it's a compressed file. Was it sent to you by someone who uses Linux? Can you get them to send you another copy, preferably an uncompressed jpg?

If you don't know the person who sent the file, virus-scan or delete it as it could be infected.

Open Windows Explorer and go to Tools > Folder Options > View tab, and remove the checkmark from 'Hide extensions for known file types'.

Then go to the folder where the file is and see if it's now displayed as *.jpg.gzip (where * is the filename, followed by the 2 extensions). If it is, you need to unzip the file to extract the jpg image inside.

If it's still *.jpg (without the extra .gzip extension), try renaming it from jpg to zip.

You can use *7-Zip* (freeware), WinZip or WinRar to extract the file.


----------



## thegowd (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: HELP! Downloaded JPEG Won't Open!*

Hi,

Thanks for your help! That seems to have worked now! 

I'll defiently come back here in the future for help!

Cheers!


----------

